
Show HN: ServerlessBlog = Python + Flask-Blogging + AWS Lambda - karuth
https://serverlessblog.com
======
kseistrup
So in reality “serverless” just means “other people's servers”?

~~~
karuth
I did not invent the term serverless. Generally the term serverless is used to
refer to a cloud function concept.

~~~
mrmondo
Yes, it’s an annoying, misrepresentative marketing term.

------
stevekemp
Looks like there's an XSS attack there

[https://serverlessblog.com/blog/page/8syxjygpwyz9gb6m5am2uma...](https://serverlessblog.com/blog/page/8syxjygpwyz9gb6m5am2umank2/script-
alert-31-script/)

~~~
karuth
Thanks for pointing this out. I will look into fixing this.

------
karuth
I created a site to demonstrate how to setup a blog on AWS lambda.

